# Hype Train Overlay - Twitch (Interactive Actual Train) [Deleted]



## Twelve47Studios (Apr 7, 2021)

Twelve47Studios submitted a new resource:

Hype Train Overlay - Twitch (Interactive Actual Train) - Hype Train Overlay sync's with Twitch.  Donations grow the train and show who has donated.



> Hype Train Overlay for Twitch
> - Syncs and appears w/ Twitch Hype Train
> - Donations add viewers to the Train
> - Viewers can change their emotes while on the train
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Twelve47Studios (Apr 7, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

